# Banks that let contractors offer financing?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I put checks in the mail the same day I receive the invoice.


and good businessmen like you then should get discounts with your vendors. :thumbsup:

Sometimes I think some people forget that contracting is a three way partnership: vendor--contractor--'job'. The contractor is the vendor's customer just like the HO is the contractors customer. And of course, the subs are the customers of whoever they're working for.


----------



## ConsumerLender (Nov 16, 2011)

*I offer Financing...*

I offer financing. I can finance clients that major banks cannot and will not. I specialize if clients that have Less-Than-Perfect Credit. Send me a note with your number or email and I will gladly contact you.


----------



## MMMFinance (Nov 28, 2011)

I offer financing for any and all home improvement projects up to 30,000. Also, we approve consumers with credit down to a 550 FICO score, and absolutely no chargebacks to the contractor. If you want more info, contact me and I will be happy to discuss our program.


----------



## GARConst11 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wells Fargo is a good one to use.


----------



## Fresh_Start (Aug 12, 2010)

Why can't HO's go to their normal financial institution for a loan or setup/use a PLC or SLC to get funds - would not be cheaper than going to a 3rd party lending outfit with usually higher rates.


----------

